# Whatzit: what are these stock wheels and seats from?



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm trying to sell my wheels and interior so that I can upgrade to Pontiac stuff. Can anyone identify these wheels and seats, so I can sell them to the right audience?

Thanks!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

The wheels are late 70's GM. I've seen them on Camaros and others.

Your seats look like early A body seats and may be the correct frames for your car. If they fold forward (not at an angle), you should be able to put Pontiac covers on them and be good to go.


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

Someone said the wheels might be from a Nova. Anyone know the year?

Still waiting for a guess on the seat patterns...


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Here's a listing on eBay for a 75-77 Nova rally wheel; looks like it might be the same.
1975 Chevrolet Camaro Nova UD Code Used GM 14"X 7" Rally Wheel 1976 1977 1978 ?? | eBay


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The seats look like a non-factory, well done upholstery job done on the correct '65 frames. The stitching is a give away. Keep the seats and install new covers, if you're keeping the car and want to restore it. The wheels are '78-'79 Chevy....Camaro, Monte Carlo, Nova, etc.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

and elcamino...


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I agree, seats look correct, just need the correct covers. Wheels are damn near worthless to sell. Keep them as spares for when you are doing the bodywork. You won't have to worry about getting overspray on your "good" rims and tires then.






Also good for burnouts......:willy:


----------



## torpedo51 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have a second set of seats with the correct covers, thats why I'm trying to sell these instead of recover them.

I really like the correct 1965 Pontiac Rally wheels. Maybe somebody would really like to have these for their car. I'll post on the Chevy forum and see if anyone is interested.

Thanks to all.


----------

